# Pošolíchat



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, slovesu pošolíchat rozumím ve smyslu "_pošolíchat…udělat jen tak halabala, třeba uklidit, ale jen tak, aby se neřeklo_" (source: emimino.cz). Na toto slovo ale narážím občas i v jiných kontextech kde je smysl, jak se mi zdá, trochu jiný.

_"Zákeřný virus obsesivní podnikatelské kreativity má další oběť. Je jím Luboš Boleček, který vsadil na osvědčený princip: inovativně recyklovat nějaký odpad, neřešit jeho příčiny a jen mírně *pošolíchat důsledky*. Boleček by tedy rád využil bezdomovce jako chodící hotspoty, které umožní lidem v okruhu dvaceti metrů bezplatné připojení k internetu. Zkrátka se s manažerskou inovací chopil něčeho, co by se jinak válelo na ulici a vytvořil z toho užitečnou službu." _(source: denikreferendum.cz)  [?]

_"Podle německé značky byly totiž všechny automobily, které testem prošly dříve, výrazně upraveny. Mnoho z nich mělo přídavná čidla, upravené řízení a speciálně vyvinutý software. U nového éčka se však nic takového nekonalo a jediné, co bylo potřeba kvůli testu *pošolíchat*, bylo pár modifikací v řídícím systému jednotky Drive Pilot. Zde se prakticky jen povolilo, že smí auto samo jezdit i bez toho, aby kibicovalo řidiče, že si má převzít řízení." _(source: autobox.cz) [zlepšit?]

_Popravdě však, dějově se oba výtvory příliš neliší. V obou se na Zemi, v oficiální verzi, díky explozi, kterou teroristi chtěli *pošolíchat Paříž,* dostanou na Zemi padouši z Kryptonu, v obou budou chtít víc, než jen dát Supermanovi po tlamě._ (source: totalmag.cz) [? - sarkasmus?]

Pošolíchat ego = massage/boost one's ego

Za jakékoliv komentáře k různému významu tohoto slovesa budu vděčný a předem děkuji.


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobrý den, Enquiring Mind,

musím přiznat, že pošolíchat znám jen v tom jediném významu _udělat ledabyle_. Je ale pravda, že už jsem nějaký ten rok mimo Čechy, nemluvě o tom, že jsem co se týče jazyka poměrně konzervativní. 

V prvních dvou Vašich případech vnímám význam jako "_věnovat se něčemu v nejmenší možné míře, jen co je nezbytně nutné_" (rozhodně ne _zlepšit_), v druhé dvojici bych osobně řekla "_polechtat_", ačkoli zrovna ohledně Paříže je to formulace (ta původní i ta moje) docela urážlivá. _Pošolíchat ego_ mi zní trochu sarkasticky, až pejorativně.


----------



## bibax

V prvních dvou případech souhlasím s předchozím komentářem, tj._ "udělat něco formálně, jen aby byla vidět nějaká činnost (která se pak následně patřičně nafoukne a presentuje)"_.

Ve třetím případě se sloveso _pošolíchat_ nehodí. Myslím významově, "urážlivost" nehodnotím. V lehkém tónu bych napsal: "_V obou se na Zemi díky explozi, kterou teroristi chtěli *poškádlit Paříž*, dostanou na Zemi padouši z Kryptonu,..."._


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,
za sebe bych řekl, že mně zní úplně přirozeně druhý citát, tj. pošolíchat něco v SW. Vnímám pošolíchat jako "udělat něco málo, trochu s něčím zahýbat" - a to nejen v negativním smyslu "odfláknout", ale i neutrálně ve významu "něco poladit" (SW, motor, ...) 
PS: _pošolíchat ego_ jsem neslyšel, ale přijde mně nápadité, elegantní, vtipné a vcelku přirozené


----------



## Hrdlodus

Souhlas s hypochem.
Pošolíchat nemusí nést nutně negativní význam ve smyslu odbyté činnosti.
Pošolíchat/pošolichat chápu jako činnost, která nejde až na dřeň. Jde jen o drobnou práci. Jen tak se v něčem pohrabat. Upravit nějaké drobnosti.
Teprve pokud se očekávalo, že pracovník odvede hlubokou práci, a on odpracuje jen to nejmenší, co bylo nutné, tak to odbyl a ono ošolichání je negativní.

Jako příklad uvedu konverzaci z pohádky "Lotrando a Zubejda":
Drnec a Lotrando kácí a řežou stromy.
Lotrando, jenž slíbil otci na smrtelném loži, že nikdy nebude pracovat, se drvoštěpa poté, co si všimne potu na čele a mozolů na rukou, zeptá: "Není to náhodou práce?"
"A co jiného by to bylo?"
"Tak to já, bohužel, nesmím."
Dřevorubec, aby jej uklidnil, prohlásí: "To se nemusíš bát, protože tohle žádná práce nebyla, to bylo jen takové šolichání."
Ukázka práce, kterou odvedli
Použití "šolichání"


----------

